# Moving to Sharm?



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi - Just wanted to introduce myself and say 'hello!'

I have a Danish/British background and have never felt settled in the UK - not enough sun for me! I suffer with S.A.D. so from Nov to March is hell for me in the UK.

I have 3 children who absolutely adore coming to egypt (Sharm) and we hope to make the big move later this year or early next depending what happens with my work here/or there!... At the moment I am just trying to gather as much info as possible to be sure I am making the right choice for me and my children. (My 3 yr old tells me every single day that she misses Egypt!!! 

I will be keeping my house in the UK so will be starting from scratch in Sharm. I guess the worst that can happen is that we don't like it and come back!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes you will never know until you try it. 
Just remember it is not easy being a single woman here in Egypt
Your 3 year old saying she misses Egypt shouln't be a factor in your decision to move.
Living somewhere is very different to being on holiday.
You will not get an expat package job if you are already in Egypt, local salaries are very basic although Europeans can get more.
Schools will have to be paid for... there is no way you would want your children going to a state school here.
Best of luck
Maiden


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes you will never know until you try it.
> Just remember it is not easy being a single woman here in Egypt
> Your 3 year old saying she misses Egypt shouln't be a factor in your decision to move.
> Living somewhere is very different to being on holiday.
> ...


LOL Don't worry! My 3 year old's wishes are no factor in my decision! Just something I thought was cute  

I am also very aware that living somewhere is different from being on holiday  I am not a naive person either - my almost 40 *cough cough* years experience have taught me plenty and I do not want my youngest children growing up in the same culture that my eldest (late teens and working) has - whilst he is a complete star, it is despite his school, town and our area, not because of it.

Speaking of schools - I have been looking at the website for sharm el sheikh international college - Does anyone know what the fees are as they don't seem to be listed on the site? Many thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sungirl,

I have moved your post into a thread of it's own as I am sure you will be getting lots of advice,tips
Maiden


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Sungirl

Welcome.

Like yourself I am going out to live in egypt early part of next year with my teenage daughter. It is quite scary making the move, but if you don't do it how will you know. My daughter has either got her head in a laptop, psp, playstation, wii etc and like you I want better for her.

With regards to the school I could not help you with that particular one, however having researched all the schools over there (believe me I do mean all) fees are usually between 4 - 8 K£ per year. Not cheap with 3 children. Also something which I have found myself thinking about is what happens when she finishes school, university - where. But I have stopped trying to think about that (not that I dont think it is important) but 4 years is a long time and anything can happen.

Moving over there with only as many suitcases you can carry was and is my worst nightmare, trying to be brutal with my belongings is not going to well (read all my previous threads), but I know that in time I will have all my things with me just got to rely on good friends to bring them

with regards to work there is no point in looking for work in Sharm whilst you are in the UK (the great people on this forum helped me with that one as well) and the salary you can expect is very low. Check out websites regarding the rental of properties, it will give you an idea of how much you can expect to pay out - but dont rely on earning that and enough to live on. The avergage rental in Hurgarda I have been told by a few agents and websites is about 300-350£ per month.

Hope all this helps but feel free to send me your personal email for a chat - 2 sad 40 somethings in miserable, wet and cold England.

Regards and good luck

Micki


sungirl said:


> Hi - Just wanted to introduce myself and say 'hello!'
> 
> I have a Danish/British background and have never felt settled in the UK - not enough sun for me! I suffer with S.A.D. so from Nov to March is hell for me in the UK.
> 
> ...


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

micki moo said:


> Hi Sungirl
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Micki

I have been reading thru some of your posts... Sounds like you are having a right old time getting sorted, and you must miss your husband too. How long have you been married? I want to ask you loads of Qs now!!!

I would like to pm you but think I have to be a member for longer before I can do that? :confused2:

I was PMSL at Maiden telling the man that she charges more than his mother - nice response! Still laughing now! Altho obviously it is a serious issue.


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi

I have just sent you a PM (hope you get it and hope I haven't broken any rules???).

Feel free to ask anything, I have found this forum really helpful. I think of the silliest question and then worry, ask the forum and get a sensible reply.

Everyones circumstances are different, I really do not think there are right or wrong answers when moving abroad, as long as you know it is no holiday and you are prepared to work hard, go without a lot of lifes luxuries and what you take for granted here is not necessaily the case there you will be fine. I also think both you and your children gain so much as well and hopefully my daughter will stop taking things for granted and see how beautiful the world can be, you cannot put a price on that.

I'll wait for your email, if you didnt get the message let me know.

Micki



sungirl said:


> Hi Micki
> 
> I have been reading thru some of your posts... Sounds like you are having a right old time getting sorted, and you must miss your husband too. How long have you been married? I want to ask you loads of Qs now!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

LOL! Thats me! A worrier - The thing is, even if you think its a stupid question, you can bet your boots that someone will have asked/thought the same one!

I will look for your PM - still finding my way around so not sure where PMs are!!!

x


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't seem to be able to access PMs? Any ideas?


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

A message should have popped up, does it say anything near where is says welcome sungirl??? If not I will just post it here - god I hope Maiden steps in now and explains it to both of us

Micki



sungirl said:


> I don't seem to be able to access PMs? Any ideas?


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

micki moo said:


> A message should have popped up, does it say anything near where is says welcome sungirl??? If not I will just post it here - god I hope Maiden steps in now and explains it to both of us
> 
> Micki


A 'private message' box has come up now but it wasn't there before (number of posts maybe?)

Can you re-send your message by PM - I think it will show up now x


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi

I have re-sent it, its probably me getting wrong?????

Micki



sungirl said:


> A 'private message' box has come up now but it wasn't there before (number of posts maybe?)
> 
> Can you re-send your message by PM - I think it will show up now x


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

I have sent you a PM! You can reply to that LOL!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Told you Sungirl lol you do need a thread of your own 

Maiden x


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Maiden, if either one of us can work out how to get our email address to the other we could have saved about 8 postings - can you believe I work in IT???????

I think we may have sorted it now - fingers crossed 

Micki



MaidenScotland said:


> Told you Sungirl lol you do need a thread of your own
> 
> Maiden x


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

LOL LOL!!!

We have got there now thanks!!!

I am sure I will be taking up lots of space here though!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Once you have done your 5 posts everything should be fine, if you have a problem send it to me and I will pass it on
Maiden x


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Maiden - we done it, thanks anyway

Micki



MaidenScotland said:


> Once you have done your 5 posts everything should be fine, if you have a problem send it to me and I will pass it on
> Maiden x


----------

